# Coat color



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Still working on learning as much as I can about being a GSD owner and the breed in general. As far as AKC conformation showing, I know that richer colors are preferred - would the white mantle around Maya's neck and upper chest area be considered a fault?


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Oops, sorry the pic is sideways. I'm still learning to use an iPad too, lol. She is on the far right in this picture, which hopefully will not turn sideways


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Her color is just fine. 
I have a show dog with a big splotch of white on her chest!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

AND... she also has a black spot on her thigh. Her mother had one too. 
Your girl is pretty. I wouldn't worry about her coloring.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay, thanks for answering!


----------

